# Egg Whites



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anybody know where to find liquid egg whites in Dubai?

I have already tried Spinny's, Carrefour, and Lu Lu's, with no luck.

Thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've seen them at Choithrams in Umm Suqueimm and perhaps Safest Way have them too as they carry a large amount of USA items.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I smell more proteins here


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Spinney's on Al Wasl Road had them in stock last week.
-


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey guys, saw the thread about egg whites and was hoping you could answer some questions about gyms and supplements in Dubai. I am looking for a gym near the Dubai Marina, nothing fancy just the usual free weights and cable machines. My apartment is all cable machines and very small. I heard some of the hotels have nice gyms, do you have to stay there to use the facilities? Also where is a good place to buy supplements?


----------

